# Margin Loans, getting a call



## Pager (10 October 2008)

Would have thought there's more than a few people getting margin loan calls and having to sell stock at a steep discount, adding fuel to the fire.

12 to 18 months ago these guys were doing brisk business, would have thought its all but dried up.

I thought my long term portfolio was safe as Ive always kept my LVR low but each day my LVR is going up, broker said to me once, "if you get a margin call, then were all f@cked" 

At the current rate of decline and even after selling out of financial stocks a while ago that day is fast approaching


----------



## sam76 (10 October 2008)

Thread here mate. 

(lol Kennas and his title changing rampages) 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9401&highlight=margin+call


----------



## ROE (10 October 2008)

Price of leverage ... it works both way you make money on the way up and you lose a whole lot more on the way down.

Lucky for me no leverage so I just sit back and snapped up quality stocks I always wanted to buy but not at the right price 

TAH is getting close to my $7 target price


----------

